

Rich Hickey and Brian Beckman - Inside Clojure (54 minute video interview) - berrow
http://channel9.msdn.com/shows/Going+Deep/Expert-to-Expert-Rich-Hickey-and-Brian-Beckman-Inside-Clojure/

======
dandrews
Easy enough to download and run through mplayer.

Beckman's an interesting character, and he asked intelligent questions. I was
unaware of him before this (I don't know anything about the M'soft or CLR
worlds) but I'll have to keep an eye out from now on.

After a mercifully short Lisp intro (parentheses, prefix notation, programs-
as-data and the macro system) Hickey spends most of his time talking about
Clojure's seq abstraction, immutability and persistence, constant-time
modification to existing structures, and the STM.

Not an interview for complete neophytes, their conversation includes offhand
references to fp, monads, functions as first class objects, OO classes/methods
and other stuff they didn't bother to explain. IOW it wasn't dumbed-down. This
is an intro to Clojure for not-stupids who might not have seen a Lisp before,
but that's okay -- they don't end up talking all that much about Lisp.

------
bretthoerner
I'm ... I'm installing Silverlight to watch a video on Clojure.

Help.

EDIT: Nevermind, you can download source files below the video. Phew?

------
idlewords
This site gets clogged with video links that sound interesting taken alone,
but would consume vast amounts of time if you tried to watch them all.

If there's no nice way to get transcripts, maybe there's at least some way to
condense this stuff in time? Cut out pauses, speed up the talking while
keeping pitch normal, etc.

~~~
icey
I get the feeling the folks at Channel 9 don't really care much about the
prevailing opinion on HN.

